# possible to tie in amp to "office" tv?



## Hermit (Dec 1, 2007)

I bought a 19" Phillips 19pfl5622d television for my office and I want to improve audio amplification. Problem is there are only 2 audio outputs on the tv = s/pdif and headphone jack.

I will be buying a Dayton APA150, 2 channel amp to use with my REW test set up. I want to use the new amp with the tv, but the amp does not have s/pdif input, only line and high inputs. I looked, but digital input amps are way expensive just to boost the performance of my little office tv.

Do you think it could be reasonable to open up the Phillips tv and splice in speaker wire to run to the 2-channel amp, to provide the stereo signal? If its even possible, I am "guessing" this would be a bit hard on the tvs internal amplifier, since the resistance would be significantly reduced.

The alternative would be to use the headphone jack, with RCA adapters, which would probably disable the tvs speakers and internal sound processing. Saves me from modifying the new tv, but not sure of audio performance.

What do you think... to much hassle, better idea, good joke...:coocoo:? Mostly I just hate leaving the amp lying around doing nothing, when it could improve the office audio. I can solder wires together, but I have "NO" electronic tech experience... Thanks... Hermit


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just use the headphone jack, Its close to a line level and involves little to no modification. All you need is a adapter to go from the headphone jack to RCA connectors that you can just attach to the amp.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What Tony said. Technically, the headphone out is a “miniature,” ultra-low-powered amplifier, since it’s normally driving tiny speakers. You’d think it would not take well to being sent to some kind of input, but I’ve never had any issues doing it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Most input stages have impedances above 10K ohm (the lowest i've seen is 3.3K) while headphones usually only go as high as 40-50 ohms. The only effect pluging a headphone out to a line in would have would be lower ouput current as the headphone amp is a voltage source. 
So do as the others have said.


----------



## Hermit (Dec 1, 2007)

*Thanks... better understanding is "cool"...*

Appreciate the insights... 

Wish I'd paid more attention to electronics when I was younger because it feels weird to be a 53 year old "know-little", when Im so used to being better informed.

Will be buying the Dayton APA150 and a pair of small audiophile speakers. Will use the headphone jack. Building custom wall mounts for the amp and speakers. Hanging the tv with an articulated wall mount, to make best use of audio install. Im sure it will be a great improvement. Expect the amp's 75w/ch RMS should provide plenty of bump... 

Also plan to experiment with this equipment to see if I can use it to test different room acoustics with REW. Gonna see what happens if I set up laptop, soundcard, Behringer mic, amp, and speakers, in various room positions, and compare the graphs. I hope to learn how to make good judgements about room modes and acoustics, without having to run through the HT's existing equipment.

For me this sounds like very fun and entertaining "multi-tasking"... :nerd.

Great times and happy surprises for all... Hermit


----------

